# WM injection def helps.



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

82*F, 93 octane tune selected, 93 in the tank. Mod list in sig.


















































I see a normal boost spike, but then it dips... odd. Tune related? My fuel rail looks great, timing looks great with WM... everything looks to be healthy, except the boost and timing without WM. 

Anyways, Ill be doing some dyno time in the next week or so, with updated logs comprising of different mixes used for injection, including something a little special. :laugh:


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Krieger 

Always love graphs n stuff. I take it the boost graphs are from the MAP sensor, so you're running about 1.3 bar peak. What sort of power does that translate to?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

sorry, i didnt bother to translate the boost. pretty much my tune is requesting like 15 psi peak, 10psi at redline, I spike like 17 and follow requested till redline.


----------

